# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Bertold Brecht dhe "Trusti i Lulelakres"

## Darius

Dikur ne Shtator te vitit 47, nje grup skenaristesh, producentesh, e regjisoresh ne Hollywood (grupi i ashtuquajtur "Hollywood 19") do te thirreshin ne Washington perpara U.S. Congress's House Un-American Committee per t'u gjykuar per afiliacionet e tyre komuniste e pro-sovietike pikerisht ne momentet kur Lufta e Ftohte kishte kaluar ne nje nivel teper te eger dhe te dhembe-per-dhembshem. Emrat e ketyre njerezve me vone perbene te ashtuquajturen black list te Hollywood-it. Regjisori Elias Kazan mbase eshte me i shumeperfoluri i asaj fushate spastruese, i akuzuar si nje nga informatoret kryesore qe shiti nje pjese te madhe artistesh per tendencat e tyre komuniste. Nje pjese e te dyshuarve madje u mbajten ne arrest, nderkohe qe te gjitheve iu ndalua rreptesisht punesimi ne industrine e filmit - nje ngjarje kjo e paprecedent per Shtetet e Bashkuara, te cilen shume e komentuan si shkelje te te pakten 3 amendamenteve te Kushtetutes Amerikane njekohesisht.


Ndersa dikur ne Tetor-Nentor te vitit 2002, cuditerisht, amerikanet llogarisin pikerisht ne idete e vepren e njerit prej ketyre anetareve te "Hollywood 19", njerit nga marksistet me te betuar dhe laureat i cmimit Lenin per Paqen, per te lancuar ne boten akademike dhe artistike amerikane agjit-prop-in kaq te domosdoshem keto kohe per te krijuar me shume mbeshtetje e simpatizante ne ceshtjen e nderhyrjes ushtarake ne Irak. Hm! Realiteti politik i sotshem eshte vertet jashtezakonisht shume simpatik!

Marksisti ne fjale eshte Bertolt Brecht, nje nga gjigantet e teatrit epik, i cili nxjerr koken ne keto kohe te trazuara ne New York me dramen (ose komedine "e zeze") te tij te njohur edhe nga publiku shqiptar si "Arturo Ui", qe po shfaqet keto dite ne auditoriumin e Pace University, diku prane City Hall.


Nese dikush do t'i rezistonte ndjenjes se nje veleritje semurese qe te sjell fanfara e dhjamte e fushates publicistike, e cila kembengul se aresyeja e vetme per ta pare kete shfaqje eshte fakti qe Al Pacino luan rolin e Arturo Ui-t, dhe nese dikush do t'i dorezohej mendjeshkrepjes se castit dhe te nxirrte nje shume mjaft te kripur nga xhepi dhe shkonte ta shihte kete shfaqje, ka shume mundesi te dilte qe andej teper i justifikuar estetikisht dhe mbase me nje gjendje te paevitueshme post-reflektimi mbi gjithcka te pare e te thene ne skene - ne ndryshim nga te gjithe prodhimet e Broadway-t qe megjithe efektet vizuale aq marramendese ia dalin gjithmone qe te te lene krejt bosh emoiconalisht. Aresyeja ma do mendja eshte jo kaq Al Pacino dhe Arturo Ui i tij teper i marlobrandizuar, sesa c'eshte fakti qe per tre ore rresht je ne nje bote brecht-iane, te ngjeshur me nje propagande intensive, te ngjeshur me nje alegori jo dhe aq te holle e fine (Brecht nuk le asnje mundesi per paralelizma konfuze, por nepermjet videoclip-eve dokumentareske te Gjermanise se vitit '41, te parashikuar qe ne versionin fillestar te drames, e ben te qarte per cdo hidraulik dhembekrimbur e cdo akademik flokerene ne salle qe gangsteri i Chicagos, kapoja i trustit te lulelakres, eshte vetem nje portretizim karikaturesk i Hitlerit)


Brecht i takon asaj kategorise tashme te fosilizuar te dramaturgeve te cilet ne themel te artit te tyre kishin te mberthyer fort bindjen se cdo krijim artistik duhet te arrije te transformoje shoqerine, jeten, mendjen e njeriut, dhe t'i beje ideologjite mbizoteruese te kohes subjekt te nje analize racionale. Nese ky mison kaq i veshtire transformues apo nese thjesht zbavitja cilesore duhet te jene thelbi i artit, kjo mbetet gjithmone per t'u diskutuar. I njejti njeri mund te gjeje thase me argumenta per te mbeshtetur cilendo nga tezat kontradiktore. Sifoqofte ky ishte Brecht, me pjeset e tij teatrale qe s'ishin vetem se tribuna te marksizem-leninizmit, me poezite e tij po aq komuniste, artin propagandistik te te cilit e shpetoi vetem nje talent i rralle artikulues, nje fuqi imagjinative e jashtezakonshme, nje humor teper fin, por sidomos nje teori e tere, krejtesisht origjinale dhe e pa-tentuar kurre me pare ne konceptimin regjisorial te pjeseve teatrale dhe te mjeshterise aktoriale. Cdo studenti, sado "rryp", te Fakultetit te Drames e Regjise ne Akademine e Arteve ne Tirane, nese i kerkohet te te thote se cfare asocion me emrin e Brecht-it, eshte padyshim ne gjendje te te thote se ai eshte babai i metodes se Distancimit (Verfremdung), kaq shume emfaze i jepej studimit teorik te tij nga pedagoget, sidomos ata me te rinjte. Por qe t'i bie shkurt, e famshmja metode brehtiane e Distancimit, qe ne regjine teatrale shqiptare s'ishte aplikuar aspak ne Shqiperi, madje as ne venien ne skene te Brechtit vete, na intrigonte shume ne ato kohe, si cdo gje qe s'e kuptonim mire ne thelb. Ajo s'ishte vecse nje kundervenie ndaj metodes aristoteliane te teatrit (dhe me pas e metodes se Stanislavskit), nje kundervenie totale ndaj katharsis-it te famshem aristotelian: teatrit grandesk, kostumeve, dekoreve te renda dhe realiste; personazheve qe "rriten", piqen e zhvillohen ne skene ne menyre progresive; skrupulozitetit me te cilin skenat ndjekin njera tjetren duke respektuar ligjin shkak-pasoje ku i vihej theks suspense-s, pra stilit te mbajtjes se kurreshtise se spektatorit pezull per ate qe do te vijoje me pas; me integrimin e detyruar te elementeve te surprizes; me aktoret qe harxhonin kaq shume energji qe ta ndjenin personazhin e te shkriheshin njeshas me te dhe sterkonsumoheshin ne emocione e lote te vertete.


Brecht-i i hoqi nje kryq te madh te gjitha ketyre dhe krijoi teatrin epik, ku dramaturgjia eshte krejt episodike, ka shume pak shkak-pasoje midis akteve, ku zhvillimi i personazhit eshte thjesht akumulativ, gje qe do te thote se s'ka nevoje te tradhetohen te gjitha proceset psikologjike qe e transformojne nje kovac ne nje balerin te pare te "Arrethyesit", porse persa kohe dramaturgut e regjisorit i teket qe te te tregoje se ky transformim  eshte bere, spektatorit s'i mbetet vecse ta marre si te mireqene, pavaresisht se sa te besueshme mund te duken keto transformime. Marreveshja e teatrit brecht-ian me spektatorin behet qe ne fillim: Ne po luajme nje loje, dhe ju s'keni zgjidhje tjeter vecse te besoni ne kete loje. Theksi i Brecht-it eshte me teper ne objektivitetin e rrethanave dhe ne analizat racionale te tyre, teksa anashkalon krejt anen emocionale. Nga ana tjeter, ai thekson teatralitetin e cdo skene ne menyre qe te parandaloje ne menyre te ndergjegjshme iluzionin teatral. Aktoret nderrojne kostumet perpara spektatorit, luajne me shume se nje personazh, perdorin karrigen si piano dhe pianon si karrige, duke i edukuar keshtu imagjinaten spektatorit dhe duke i imponuar pranimin e konvencionit. Brecht perpiqet sa mundet te kompresoje dhe pastaj ta zhgarravise dallimin midis jetes reale dhe teatrit, midis spektatorit dhe aktoreve, nderkohe qe katharsis-in aristotelian (pastrimin emocional) ai e zevendeson me nje ndergjegje te renduar qe i le audiences pasi iu ka percjelle me force mesazhin se eshte publiku ai qe duhet te veproje per te zgjidhur problemin social te ngritur ne vepren artistike qe sapo iu prezantua ne skene.

Dhe qe te kthehem prape ne shfaqjen ne Pace University, une e gjeta Al Pacinon teper te kendshem ne menyren sesi e kishte konceptuar rolin, pavaresisht se s'i shpetote dot te qenit reminishent i te gjithe mafiozeve italiane qe ai ka luajtur me pare (i eshte shtamposur nje fare manierizmi), dhe pavaresisht se me duket se eshte ne nje moshe pak me te shtyre sec do te duhej per Arturon, gje qe i reflektohej ne zerin e tij qe ne skena kulmore nuk arrinte ta mbushte sallen dhe, si rezultat, manipulimi emocional i audiences mbetej i cunget. Trupa e Teatrit Kombetar Amerikan (The American National Theater) qe e realizoi kete pjese nen regjine e londinezit Simon Mc Burney, ishte e dendur me shume aktore te tjere te njohur te kinemase dhe teatrit (Tony Randall, John Goodman, Steve Buscemi, Chazz Palminteri), nderkohe qe ne rradhet e spektatoreve ate nate, Jon Bon Jovi (eshte shume king!) dhe Shirley McLaine terhoqen shume me teper vemendje se sa Al Pacino dhe gjithe trupa e shfaqjes marre se bashku. (etja e njerezve per te adhuruar deri ne histeri figura te skenes dhe ekranit eshte vertet mister!) Tingujt e Shostachovich-it krijonin interlude te kendshme gjate gjithe shfaqjes. Trajtimi ishte me nje ndjenje humori qe e shkermoqte ngurtesine dhe pompozitetin e tekstit propagandistik. Per fat te keq, regjisori s'i kishte rezistuar dot tundimit qe te adoptonte nje sere detajesh regjisoriale te cilat kishin qellim te realizonin nje rezonance trefishe: Asocijimin e nje gagsteri te Chicagos me Hitlerin, dhe asocijimin e Hitlerit me Saddam Husseinin (nje corap i vertete!). Dhe duke insinu'uar fort per ngjashmerine me kete te fundit, Arturo Ui do te vazhdoje t'u beje aludime jo dhe aq te holla audiencave amerikane ne Pace University deri ne daten 9 Nentor.

----------

